# Arrawarra tommorrow morning. Sat 1st



## g60troll (Sep 12, 2013)

Heading out at daylight if anyone is keen to chase Mack's or snaps. Normal Launch at boat ramp n clock up a few k's trolling lures n bouncing plastics.


----------

